# Easiest plants for a shrimp tank?



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

For a tank without CO2 injection that will only have shrimp in it and require the least effort to maintain it, what are the best plants?

Moss balls seem to be pretty easy, maybe java ferns as well however I'm not sure how much the shrimp like those.

What do you guys think shrimp seem to like?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Ankit said:


> For a tank without CO2 injection that will only have shrimp in it and require the least effort to maintain it, what are the best plants?
> 
> Moss balls seem to be pretty easy, maybe java ferns as well however I'm not sure how much the shrimp like those.
> 
> What do you guys think shrimp seem to like?


-Jave fern
-Moss
-Subwassertang


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Najas guadalupensis is about as easy as falling off a log. I've found HM to be a quick & easy grower that shrimp like crawling around in too.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with what's been mentioned before. My shrimp really like moss, lace leaf java fern, and Hemianthus micranthemoides.

My shrimp also like hanging out on floating plants like hornwort and frogbit. I have a couple of threadfin rainbows in the tank with them and when I feed the fish the shrimp will hold onto the frogbit upside down and catch the fish food from the surface - fun to watch.


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Flame Moss and Subwassertang !! go well and look good in my non-CO2 CRS tank~


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Basically any moss (java, taiwan, flame, willow, peacock, christmas, et al.) will be a hit, as both adult and (especially) baby shrimp love crawling around in it and eating all the microorganisms that grow in it.

Otherwise, it's basically a matter of anything that you think looks good and can grow in lower-light, non-CO2 conditions. That would include most varieties of anubias, crypts, vals, and many swords; and stem plants and related fast growers like anacharis, hornwort, pennywort, and hygro. Though by their nature, fast growers like these require more work to maintain (mostly trimming/thinning) than slower the slower growers in the previous sentence do.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

what do you think about marsilia? Do you think that would work well??


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Muirner said:


> what do you think about marsilia? Do you think that would work well??


Well right now I'm giving it a shot in a 10 gallon tank with two 15W screw-in spiral CF bulbs, no CO2. Only had the tank set up for a couple weeks now (and only had the clover in for about a week) so the jury's still out. It looks like a couple of the sprigs of it have new shoots coming up, so I am cautiously optimistic at this point but it's just way too early for me to say for sure.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have to say that moss is a must in a shrimp tank. I tried breeding CRS in a tank with HC and Blyxa Japonica, and they did nothing. I moved them to a very similar tank with moss and the population exploded. I can't attribute this to anything else...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

JohnPaul said:


> Well right now I'm giving it a shot in a 10 gallon tank with two 15W screw-in spiral CF bulbs, no CO2. Only had the tank set up for a couple weeks now (and only had the clover in for about a week) so the jury's still out. It looks like a couple of the sprigs of it have new shoots coming up, so I am cautiously optimistic at this point but it's just way too early for me to say for sure.


How is it going for you John Paul? I also have established a 10 G tank. I have a lot of marsilia in from a previous tank and the same lighting setup and no co2 as well. The only difference i can think of is i'm using Eco Complete. I recently switched and so far it appears everything is loving the new substrate.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Moss, moss, and more moss. your shrimp will breed better, the fry love to hide in it, moss is a must for a shrimp tank


----------



## Eyal (Nov 13, 2007)

Will *pogostemon helferi* suit CRS tank ( they need cold water PH slightly acidic 6.5 soft with Kh+Gh 3-4 , no fert or Co2 )

Eyal


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have some in my CRS tank. No problems. It looks cool, but don't forget the moss


----------

